# What do you hate most about Youtube



## machomuu (Mar 27, 2011)

I like Youtube, but it has its flaws, so I want to know what you hate most about it.

I *HATE* Youtube commenters.  99.9 percent of them are either bumbling idiots or know-it-all bumbling idiots that _think_ they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

I  hate it the most when people ask you to subscribe so desperately.
Like wtf o.O
If you accomplished something great, people will Subscribe to you. You wont have to send private messages or commenting on every single video and ask for subscription -.-


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

Same as you. Comments. Saying stuff like "I hope you cut yourself and die" then making a 13 year old cry isn't very nice. (I'm of course referring to Rebecca Black)

Actually, it's more the people on Youtube than Youtube itself. I love Youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Same as you. Comments. Saying stuff like "I hope you cut yourself and die" then making a 13 year old cry isn't very nice. (I'm of course referring to Rebecca Black)


WHAT? She is 13? DUDE I SERIOUSLY DID NOT KNOW!
I guess some people are just dickheads and do random shit commenting, but asking for subs is just plane annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## personager (Mar 27, 2011)

Vevo. I immensely dislike Vevo


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with Vevo?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2011)

List of shit I hate about youtube.
The Comments, someone needs to manage those. I hate guying to just a music video (if there is one that has't been removed, I will get to that later) and seeing these hateful people posting these horrible messages As well what you said about them

Next, Companies pushing them around. You can't even find clips of Family guys or music videos because they are all taken down. Hell even anime is being taken down. All youtube is now is horrible homevideos that are just awful.

More! The fact that they force people to tie it to their gmail account or make a gmail account. I didn't want my personal email linked that site, but I sure as hell didn't want to have to logout every time I have to check my email. Put the big problem being, if my account it hacked, now my personal email is at rick because once you login on your youtube, it automatically logs in your gmail, smart move google!

Last being their update. They just suck. That's it, they suck. Each and every update Youtube forces on us makes the site worse and worse.

Oh, I forgot, Vevo. Everything about them needs to go.

That's all my gripes about youtube.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 27, 2011)

lets see here...
Attention whores
Vevo (Whatever happened to user uploaded music?)
Copyright (F you Sony entertainment!!!)
G-Mail account link (I already have a dam E-Mail, why do i need to make another one!?)


That about sums it up in my case.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah headed over to wiki to check.

I must say the comments on her looks are really fucking retarded. Yeah that song was pretty bad, but hey she didnt write it! There is nothing wrong with her looks o.o! Looks like a decent looking girl to me. Looks = Music o.O!?


----------



## prowler (Mar 27, 2011)

The only thing I hate about YouTube is the people that complain about YouTube.

Edit: for the Google account thing, you'll realise in the long run how much a Google account is actually really useful.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. I'm watching Rebecca Black on Jay Leno right now, her voice live isn't half bad. And she actually looks decent. And she's nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the song that she's singing is still shitty.

But seriously, what's wrong with Vevo?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> LOL. I'm watching Rebecca Black on Jay Leno right now, her voice live isn't half bad. And she actually looks decent. And she's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya thats exactly what I mean. Shes pretty hot to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Didnt even know she was 13 haha.(NO I WASNT JACKING OFF ON HER XDDDDD)

Also, there isnt much to dislike about youtube really. Their copyright crap got really tight these days, but no need to complain about that.
And USERS are individuals, isnt really youtubes fault for having crap load of retarded people.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> But seriously, what's wrong with Vevo?


What isn't wrong with Vevo?


----------



## Eighteen (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate those annoying shitty comments that begin with ''Thumbs up if...'' or something like that.
It's totally annoying as hell..


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er.. it shows music videos?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For starters they pretty are taking over youtube and ruining youtube's service.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> I hate those annoying shitty comments that begin with ''Thumbs up if...'' or something like that.
> It's totally annoying as hell..


LOL ya. That isnt "Youtube's" fault  though.

Also how is Vevo  making the service worse o.O?


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 27, 2011)

"Hey guys pls. subscribe at my profile tnx for watching"

EDIT:

Also the people who go 
"x people were (something negative related to the title)" 
e.g.
"1 Person's Family Was Poisoned By Kefka"


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> For starters they pretty are taking over youtube and ruining youtube's service.


Erm, why is that?


----------



## jargus (Mar 27, 2011)

The two biggest problem with YouTube is its copyright system and time limits. The is overbearing and automated making false claims easy to make to difficult to dispute. As for time limits they're fucking stupid. First it was only directors than can post long videos then they took that away and gave it only to partners. Increasing the limit to 15 mins was a good move but still not enough for many gaming videos. Then they started giving unlimited time to regular users and then started taking it away for no reason and no explanation. I can't finish uploading my Earthbound videos because they are all 2 hours in length.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

jargus said:
			
		

> The two biggest problem with YouTube is its copyright system and time limits. The is overbearing and automated making false claims easy to make to difficult to dispute. As for time limits they're fucking stupid. First it was only directors than can post long videos then they took that away and gave it only to partners. Increasing the limit to 15 mins was a good move but still not enough for many gaming videos. Then they started giving unlimited time to regular users and then started taking it away for no reason and no explanation. I can't finish uploading my Earthbound videos because they are all 2 hours in length.



Split them into clips?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

jargus said:
			
		

> The two biggest problem with YouTube is its copyright system and time limits. The is overbearing and automated making false claims easy to make to difficult to dispute. As for time limits they're fucking stupid. First it was only directors than can post long videos then they took that away and gave it only to partners. Increasing the limit to 15 mins was a good move but still not enough for many gaming videos. Then they started giving unlimited time to regular users and then started taking it away for no reason and no explanation. I can't finish uploading my Earthbound videos because they are all 2 hours in length.


Thats not something to hate really. At some cases its a good thing. You can split it and at times its better organized.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2011)

My only real gripe with it (everything else just seems to be an example of any gripes I have with humankind in general- it is unfortunate but I do not expect everybody to be both insightful and a master film maker or fairly obvious concessions to large parties and technology in general) is that it managed to convince people that "youtube quality" was all that was viable over the internet- sparing a minor technical discussion on streaming video (I argue it could even be abstracted to a container issue although I would agree that would not be ideal) I will mention divx's (as in the codec maker not the original rent a DVD maker) Stage6 site that shut down in 2008.

It has got slightly better in recent years with the shift to H264 and availability of higher resolutions and the like (hopefully to get better if flash can at least be sidelined for the majority of videos- not necessarily HTML5 but something at least) but the damage was already done. Granted few had/have that brilliant recording gear but it did not go unnoticed.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 27, 2011)

1) Youtube will NOT allow you to see certain videos IF you are not from 'such-&-such' country
A couple of times I've seen 'watch this video' while in work - & when I try I get a message saying something about not avalible in your country. I admit, the only way I can 'get through' my Workplace restrictions is to use a workaround to direct it to a German server, but hell - WHY can't I watch it

2) Youtube won't allow you to Embed some video clips
I've seen posts that have a Youtube embed into it, but when you click on it it say 'Not allowed - watch it on Youtube instead'.

3) Youtubes (actually Sony mainly) refusal of allowing you to use 'clips' of copyrighted music
I've had (& seen) several videos where a clip of a song (FMV usually) was used, yet I've seen that it/they had to be removed due to 'copyright infringements'.... What the Hell ?? it's only a 20sec clip of the song, not the whole bloody thing

I could most probably come up with a couple more - but that's it for the moment


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> 1) Youtube will NOT allow you to see certain videos IF you are not from 'such-&-such' country
> A couple of times I've seen 'watch this video' while in work - & when I try I get a message saying something about not avalible in your country. I admit, the only way I can 'get through' my Workplace restrictions is to use a workaround to direct it to a German server, but hell - WHY can't I watch it
> 
> 2) Youtube won't allow you to Embed some video clips
> ...



Disabling embedding is the choice of the video owner, not Youtube.

The geographical restrictions are due to the companies, not Youtube.

The music copyright is also due to the companies, not Youtube.


----------



## jargus (Mar 27, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> jargus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was already split into the 2 hour clips with the assumption that they would be uploaded with the unlimited time however it was taken taken while in the midst of uploading. I've since had to delete the original recordings to make room on my harddrive. Editing them down any further will result in a large loss of quality. The main part of the issue isn't the time limit its that it was lifted and reinstated without any indication as to why it was and wasn't and there's no word from youtube about it. True in some cases it can be more organized however things like speedruns, longplays, cutscenes, and boss rushes become alot harder to create for upload with such a restriction. I'd prefer the size limit thats easy to work with if planning ahead and working with codecs. But such a restrictive time limit only impedes on the possible types of videos that can be uploaded even with careful planning


----------



## Ikki (Mar 27, 2011)

I LUV EVRYZING ABOUT YOOTUB

THUMPS UP SO HE CAN SEE!!!11!1!1!11


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I LUV EVRYZING ABOUT YOOTUB
> 
> THUMPS UP SO HE CAN SEE!!!11!1!1!11


Thats something I dislike about the people on youtube though! lol


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 27, 2011)

What I hate the most is that soney blocks 75.2% of all the vids in my country... Even those that have NOTHING to do with soney. And people send my PM's to subscribe to there ugly channel with terrible music...


----------



## signz (Mar 27, 2011)

What I hate most about youtube?
In one word: youtube

I'm not really a fan of video streaming..


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 27, 2011)

Country Blocks and Copyright :/


----------



## WolfSpider (Mar 27, 2011)

When I see a horrible video that has 1,000,000+ views.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 27, 2011)

WolfSpider said:
			
		

> When I see a horrible video that has 1,000,000+ views.


IT'S FRIDAY, FRIDAY


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

WolfSpider said:
			
		

> When I see a horrible video that has 1,000,000+ views.


LOL.
How is that youtubes fault?
users watch those videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## .Chris (Mar 27, 2011)

Ads.

*Posts merged*



			
				Ikki said:
			
		

> WolfSpider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUN FUN FUN, YEAH!


----------



## Dylan (Mar 27, 2011)

The comments are just ridiculous. Idiot central. The Justin Bieber stuff was never funny either.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 27, 2011)

Mostly the DMCA issues and most of the stupid comments you see on videos.


----------



## Stephapanda (Mar 28, 2011)

Stupid comments (x [# of dislikes] ________, thumbs up if blahblahblah) people fighting about things that are COMPLETELY unrelated to the video in the comments, people that post shit about Justin Bieber on every video (it's not even funny anymore), VEVO, pocodot spam, copyright issues, crappy bands/"artists" begging for subscriptions (it's almost like myspace now)... the list goes on and on.

I wish there were an option to permanently hide all of the comments on videos. People's comments on youtube are probably what I hate the most. There's too much stupidity in those for me to handle.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 28, 2011)

There's not a whole lot I hate about YouTube. If there was anything I was to complain about, it would be the copyright problems that I get.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 28, 2011)

WMG, hate copyrights messages -_-
Removes some of the good videos


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Ads.


They need money. That's their only option. What are they supposed to do, go bankrupt? There's ads on a lot of websites, including Temp.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 28, 2011)

I hate almost everyone who comments on any video about anything. I have never seen a Youtube comment where, given the opportunity, I wouldn't punch the author in the face.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I hate almost everyone who comments on any video about anything. I have never seen a Youtube comment where, given the opportunity, I wouldn't punch the author in the face.


That is a bit exaggerated, dont you think?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit, but the sad truth is, the exaggeration isn't very large at all.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, if that's an exaggeration it's not by much.

EDIT:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'd


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 28, 2011)

it being considered a social network


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! If you say so.
It does bother me at times, but not by THAT much xD.

(Maybe because i dont read comments on every video lol)


----------



## machomuu (Mar 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually because of that that I completely ignore the comments section most of the time.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Mar 29, 2011)

The spam comments. So annoying. 

And I don't know why you would get angry at commenters. I wouldn't say 99.9% of comments are total shit; there's actually a decent amount of reasonable people and comments on Youtube.


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 29, 2011)

commenting system
feels unresponsive[got a really fast internet connection but still], can't edit it, replying is horrible, searching is even worse
and if it's more than 500 friggin letters, why can't it just short it down, and make a link like in description: "show more" and show the whole comment?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate negative comments and spam comments on some videos! It annoys me when I see those on some videos on youtube.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

I have got to get this off my chest.
I hate:

Camwhores
Children
Capitalists
Reuploaders/bots
Children that make retarded movies
Retarded commenters
Unobviously trolling commenters
"Professional" commenters
Childish commenters
Unhelpful commenters
Not being able to Google commenters
Partnerships
The Community
I LIKE THIS/I DON'T LIKE THIS! THUMBS TEH * UP! THUMBS TEH * DOWN! (ratings)
SHARE THIS CRAP WITH TWATTIR! (sharing methods)
SHARE IT WITH MY TOILETPAPER! (sharing methods)
69 people are *
thumbs up if you are 69

in general,
the Internet is being ruled by capitalists that want your money.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 30, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I have got to get this off my chest.
> I hate:
> 
> Camwhores
> ...








This is... wow. I don't fully agree... but... wow.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate copyright laws on youtube.
I WANNA WATCH FAMILY GUY ON A DECENT PLAYER!!!


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 30, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I hate copyright laws on youtube.
> I WANNA WATCH FAMILY GUY ON A DECENT PLAYER!!!



then hope that youtube will no longer be in the hands of google


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 31, 2011)

RayWilliamJohnson and other vloggers.
Oh, and those fucking "X people are Y" comments you see on fucking everything that refer to Justin Bieber.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 31, 2011)

VEVO for sure, and then some brazilian people that thinks that they are superstars.


----------



## Splych (Mar 31, 2011)

Vevo and the comment section .
majority is just attention seekers wanting to get thumbs up so now all the useless comments are on top .


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Vevo
"X people disliked are Y.", and other attention seeking comments.
Retarded comments.
Recommended for You section that shows practically nothing you'd be remotely interested in watching.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 31, 2011)

First.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe the constant mandatory changes. The old comment system was good; now it's more like Twitter with "@[username]" rather than an indented reply.

The comment search system is massively flawed. It's set to only search for comments a maximum of maybe a few days ago. There's still no way to even search for your old comments.

I miss the old 5 star rating system too.


----------



## m33st4 (Apr 2, 2011)

The commercials 
Some of the viral videos
Vevo
The white subscribe button


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 2, 2011)

Things I hate about Youtube:
New Homescreen. I liked all my subscriptions in a single box. I don't need this terrible, buggy feed for all their activity that doesn't update right and constantly brings up old videos I already watched as "New just uploaded"

Lack of proper featured: Its all the company accounts that get it. No bloggers, no small people. Yes there's that browse buttons showing most watched in each category but most watched isn't the best. Featured used to make or break a Youtuber now its insanely hard to get off the ground.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 2, 2011)

I hate youtube because people keep asking please subscribe and the most people who comment on most videos are fools and because the youtube video player has some bugs.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 2, 2011)

The new homepage is just ridiculous! And the fact that it's forced is even worse.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 3, 2011)

1. Recommended for You
2. Friend activity
3. How the highest rated comments, "reset".
4. Advertisements
5. Stupid comments.


----------



## Sop (Apr 3, 2011)

Commenters
Fred
Annoying orange
most other things that 12 year old idiots think "4r3 teh 1337 moviez"


----------



## VmprHntrD (Apr 3, 2011)

Often the videos just like to stop when you're watching, and the idiots who post replies, but worse are the amount of idiots just posting incredibly useless shit that never needed to be done at all.


----------



## junkerde (Apr 3, 2011)

"This is better than Justin Bieber!"
"Thumbs up if your the 95% of people who still listen to real music"
"Remember when Youtube had no ads, no copyright, and more freedom?" Thumbs up if u agree!"
"fake and gay"
"why is there a justin bieber ad on this _(insert video)__ HERE?? thumbs up!"

remember when youtube was free????...oh wait it still fucken IS.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2011)

I already went but it looks like some of you need to learn about greasemonkey 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ad...emonkey/?id=748
Also consider https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/

http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/13333 or more generally 
http://userscripts.org/tags/youtube (hint 2- many popular sites have scripts, IMDB having some especially good ones).

If nothing else you can lose the comments quite easily and then it becomes quite nice.


Similarly re copyright- at least in the UK (some of the Scandinavian/nordic and Asian countries are a bit harsh in my experience) you find a link that fails and you either search again for it, click on the little videos link at the top of most search engines and another version should appear if not on youtube then one of the many other video sites possibly even in better quality. 
Failing that take the nice youtube identifier, build a full youtube URL from it and search for that entire URL- up should pop the name of the usually the song you want you can then search for.

Also noscript, ghostery and adblock plus if they were not already in your arsenal tend to trim down the ads, if you know a tiny bit about web coding or possibly even basic logic (HTML is very much a plain text "language") then firebug too.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 3, 2011)

It was the starting point of Justin Biebers career

/thread


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 3, 2011)

xalphax said:
			
		

> It was the starting point of Justin Biebers career
> 
> /thread


He's paved the way for other 12 year old pricks who want their shot at fame and unleashed a new breed of terror upon the masses. (Rebecca Black, need I say more?)

And the trolls.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 3, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I already went but it looks like some of you need to learn about greasemonkey
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ad...emonkey/?id=748
> Also consider https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/
> ...



Wow, I knew Greasemonkey was very powerful, but that is just amazing! Amazing script with so many (handy) options. Thanks


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I *HATE* Youtube commenters.  99.9 percent of them are either bumbling idiots or know-it-all bumbling idiots that _think_ they know what they're talking about.
> You just watch the wrong videos. Videos pertaining to music videos or video games is where you'll find people like that. The educational videos usually have people that aren't douches and also know what they're talking about.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(personager @ Mar 27 2011, 07:06 AM) Vevo. I immensely dislike Vevo


Vevo should go way.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 3, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...But why would I watch educational videos?  The only time I do that is when the teachers use Youtube for education.


----------



## submit545 (Apr 3, 2011)

Asking for subs, stupid commenters, "Like if...." comments, Vevo, and the list could go on but i can't really think of any right now


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 3, 2011)

*Things I hate about Youtube:*
-Ads on only certain videos. They should either put ads on all videos or remove ads entirely.
-Videos being removed for copyright. I've heard of videos that were removed for being similar to copyrighted things, even.
-The new sign up requirements. From what I understand, you are now required to tell Google your phone number if you want to activate your Youtube/Gmail/Google-related product.
-The rating system. Like/Dislike isn't good, but it doesn't say how good a video is. It only says how many people like a video. The Like/Dislike system is also used as a spam comment, which is another reason why it should be changed back to 1-5 stars. I hate seeing "*Number of dislikes* people were *Action relevant to the video*" as a top rated comment.
-People who comment with "I hate this video so much". If you didn't like the video, then why did you comment?!
-People who quote random things from a video. Yes, we know they said it. Yes, it was funny. You don't have to tell us.
-People who comment with "first!" or "second!" or any iteration of that.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 3, 2011)

What I hate most about youtube...it would have to be...youtube.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 3, 2011)

The really dumb "like if" comments, the mandatory updates, a lot of the people there, the copyright crap, etc.
I'm kinda fine with Vevo itself, but what Vevo caused to happen to other videos is just stupid.


----------



## HorseBox (Apr 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I hate seeing "*Number of dislikes* people were *Action relevant to the video*" as a top rated comment.


Ads on youtube videos
the messege "this video cannot be viewed in your country"
People who talk about Justin Bieber in the comments


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 4, 2011)

"You have to be at least 18 to view this video".

I don't know why I never lied about my age when I made my account...  I was 12 when I made my account, you had to be 13, so I said I was 13.  I turned 17 a few months ago so YouTube now thinks I'm 18.  It was still very annoying when I was still ~16 years old...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The material in videos NEVER bothered me and when I was 14, I made a second account just for the purpose of 18+ videos...  Won't need that anymore... finally...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2011)

HorseBox said:
			
		

> Ads on youtube videos



Use AdBlock Plus.

I really don't have many problems with Youtube. I have an account but I don't read comments or post comments. I more so just go there to watch a video. My main problem is with Youtube apps on iOS/Android/whatever. I don't know if it's just me but it's near impossible to find songs on the iOS Youtube app. It's either live performances or crappy fan covers. Just not the damn song, whether it be a music video or some lazy picture slideshow with lyrics. Sometimes I just feel like listening to a song that I don't have on my iPod or watching a music video. I can find these music videos and what not on the Android one, it seems.

But on both of them, you can't access any of the TV shows or movies. Youtube does have a decent selection of TV shows and movies (Funimation keeps a pretty good anime library on there at least) and it's a shame I can't access them. Unless I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## C175R (Apr 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> *Things I hate about Youtube:*
> -Ads on only certain videos. They should either put ads on all videos or remove ads entirely.
> -Videos being removed for copyright. I've heard of videos that were removed for being similar to copyrighted things, even.
> -The new sign up requirements. From what I understand, you are now required to tell Google your phone number if you want to activate your Youtube/Gmail/Google-related product.
> ...


this +
and also people posting a picture of the actual music video,putting official video on the title, but when you open it you see them singing the song.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Selim873 said:
			
		

> "You have to be at least 18 to view this video".


That reminds me actually, there's no obvious way to unflag videos. A few months ago someone posted a video here of someone putting a brick in a washing machine; the embedded view was fine but trying to watch the video on the page resulted in a warning that it was flagged. There was nothing flag-worthy about it, but it doesn't seem possible to undo.
Doesn't affect me now, but it's annoying that it means someone can flag a totally innocent video and then have it filtered irreversibly (unless you contact YouTube and they undo it or something).


----------



## Devante (Apr 6, 2011)

People who post video game related videos and hardware how-to videos with rap / rockrap as the music.


----------



## narutofan777 (Apr 6, 2011)

advertisement in a advertisement


----------

